#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-27
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<dade`> present rate:            35869 mW
<dade`> with lowest lcd backlight
<dade`> this is a record
<gtaylor> So, anyone here have luck with the ipw2200 firmware restart problems yet?
<crimsun> less vague?
<gtaylor> If that doesn't ring any bells you probably don't fall under this
<crimsun> sure, I get firmware restarts on my ipw2195abg, but not excessively
<crimsun> hence the need for clarification, since I can think of four different problems related to firmware restarts
<dade`> ppl with a macbook ?
<_Dbug_> hi
<_Dbug_> Is a laptop a sufficiently different beast that it has it's own forum ?
<crimsun> for development, yes.
<_Dbug_> Ok. Well, I have a question, but it's not development related (at least I don't think so), but it is laptop related, may I give a go here ? (I tried on #ubuntu but obviously nobody knows the answer)
<crimsun> this is a development channel.
<_Dbug_> Ok, sorry. Thanks anyway.
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-29
<Wizaado> anyone here?
<crimsun> ...
<Wizaado> eh
<Wizaado> i was just wondering how it was running ubunto on a laptop
<crimsun> could you be a bit more specific?
<crimsun> for instance, I can say that running Ubuntu Feisty on this ThinkPad X41-2527 is like a dream, but I don't think that really helps you.
<crimsun> have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam ?
<Wizaado> well what i mean is, support for power managemen
<xhaker> Heh, when do we do something?
<xhaker> joke
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-30
<grndslm> what's the best laptop i could get for around $1100??
<grndslm> are amd turion x2s any good?
<Burgundavia> I would go with a core 2 duo, with intel wifi and graphics
<grndslm> Burgundavia:  any particular brand you'd shot for?  Or have you seen a particularly good deal?
<Burgundavia> look for a 2nd hand ibm thinkpad maybe?
<grndslm> Burgundavia: really??  i've never really been fond of them... i had a sony, and think i might get another but one with better build...or an averatec...
<grndslm> but my sony's build quality wasn't all that hot....if IBMs are really worth it...I might have to give 'em a look
<grndslm> i just like light laptops....4.5lbs is pretty much my limit
<Burgundavia> thinkpads are pretty nice and light and well built
<Burgundavia> not the worlds prettiest, however
<michaelpo> my winxp compaq presario 2819ap laptop fail to boot the ubuntu live cd
<michaelpo> help
<michaelpo> my winxp compaq presario 2819ap laptop, failed to boot the ubuntu live cd.. help..
<Nailor> This is not a help channel, ask #ubuntu for help
<Nailor> Plus we really can't help you with that short description
<michaelpo> how should i describe it?
<Nailor> Possible errors, what options have you tried, in which part of starting it hangs etc.
<michaelpo> it stop halfway... while booting... while detecting hardware...
<michaelpo> nailor: it stop halfway... while booting... while detecting hardware...
<Nailor> Well. Can't really help. You should try noapic/nolapic options in booting, remove all excess hardware.
<Nailor> Try googling out if your laptop even works in a first place with linux
<michaelpo> my laptop works with damnsmalllinux... slax, puppy...
<michaelpo> nailor: my laptop works with damnsmalllinux... slax, puppy...
<dade`> works even without, you can power it on and wait it's discharged.
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-01
<kestaz> hi..
<kestaz> i have problem
<kestaz> with generic 2.6.17-10 kernel wireless work's(bcm43xx), but not with my own compiled kernel
<kestaz> it's such problem then drivers is loaded..
<kestaz> but no any message about device found.. or acpi irq assign for this pci-e device
<kestaz> same with ndiswrapper..
<kestaz> ndiswrapper loaded.. but no any message about found device/loaded card driver
<kestaz> ok you can say, why i compiling my own kernel.. it's just because
<kestaz> with this generic kernel don't work battery state..
<kestaz> allways show the same
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-02
<cement_head> can't get poweroff when hibernating
<cement_head> any ides
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-26
<mikes> someone with Toshiba A135-S4487
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-27
<olsn> hey
<MTecknology> hey - make my laptop work ;)
<petroviciva2> hi
<petroviciva2> i need a advice
<petroviciva2> i am split between 2 HP laptops
<petroviciva2> to buy
<petroviciva2> both are HP 6710b
<petroviciva2> first with intel and second with broadcom WLAN
<petroviciva2> which to choose?
<pmatulis> petroviciva2: intel
<petroviciva2> thx
<pmatulis> petroviciva2: afaik, there are no linux broadcom drivers
<petroviciva2> U right
<petroviciva2> I am thinking about between http://www.pakom.com/KatalogProizvoda/OpisProizvoda.aspx?sifra=9006755 and http://www.pakom.com/KatalogProizvoda/OpisProizvoda.aspx?sifra=9005007
<petroviciva2> below is spec. table
<petroviciva2> main diff is LAN
<petroviciva2> first have brodcom and second intel
<petroviciva2> now I see that WLAN is intel on both laptops
<pmatulis> petroviciva2: i'm not familiar with hp laptops.  guess you need to find some linux/ubuntu reviews
<petroviciva2> I heard about problems with new intel chipsets
<petroviciva2> this lap's have 965GM
<petroviciva2> do you now something about this?
<pmatulis> petroviciva2: i've never used it but people have gotten it to work.  do some googling
<pmatulis> petroviciva2: you may have some problems with a graphical install.  i would look for another card
<pmatulis> petroviciva2: have you considered a Lenovo?
<petroviciva2> yes, it's second on my list
<pmatulis> petroviciva2: personally i have a thinkpad (from lenovo), i would consider an authentic lenovo next
<petroviciva2> realy
<petroviciva2> 3 mounths ago I had 3000 C200
<pmatulis> petroviciva2: is that a lenovo?
<petroviciva2> yes
<pmatulis> how was it?
<petroviciva2> but then I didn't have wireless LAN to test it
<petroviciva2> there was several problems with Feisty
<petroviciva2> this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200_8922AZG
<petroviciva2> there was only big problem with audio
<petroviciva2> but thanks to JasonLiquorish
<petroviciva2> that was ssolved
<pmatulis> ok
<petroviciva2> I'm looking for a real business model
<petroviciva2> what series can you suggest me from Lenovo
<pmatulis> i know someone who picked up the V200
<pmatulis> seems to run ubuntu fine
<k1dugar> hello eveyone
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-28
<mstfck> Hi Everybody
<mstfck> could someone help me with a problem that I faced
<mstfck> I have IBM thinkpad T60
<mstfck> and Ati X1400 graphic card
<mstfck> I want to use dual monitor
<mstfck> I want to have non-mirrored but second monitor be at right side of the other one
<dave_> anyone here get the dell laptop with ubuntu?
<dave_> I only ask because I just got one and it was probably the worst decision ever they sell hardware without having the drivers for it to run on the operating system they have on it
<r3n0c> hey, anybody setup ubuntu on toshiba a200
<r3n0c> could help with installing ATI drivers
<rome0s> hi!
<rome0s> what is this room about?
<rome0s> I use ubuntu in my laptop. Is this the right place to discuss some problems?
<rome0s> none answers.... :(
<crimsun> rome0s: no, #ubuntu is.
<crimsun> rome0s: this channel exists for hysterical raisins.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-29
<Vale> hi everyone
<kuribohx> elo?
<NixonInnes> hey, im having problems getting the 3D acceleration on my Radeon 7500 to work
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-02
<cottima> hello
<aubre> hello
<aubre> anyone have any recommendations for a ubuntu laptop?
<aubre> I was thinking all intel - processor, video and wifi
<offby1> what's an effective way to ... uh ... complain about something not working properly on my Ubuntu laptop?
<crimsun> file a bug using Launchpad.
<offby1> ok, thanks
<crimsun> no, thank _you_  :-)
<offby1> yeah yeah :-)
<offby1> wow -- the bug-reporting thing on Launchpad works frighteningly well.  It found a whole pile of relevant bugs, wheres my miserable search-fu found none
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-24
<mahdialsholi> hi
<mahdialsholi> any body here??
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-25
<Kanam> hey guys... What's this channel for ? Ubuntu developement on laptops ?
<simira> testing, mostly
<simira> wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-26
<axisys> how do make the led to lit when pressing the wifi button ?
<axisys> i am using 8.10 on hp nc6220 laptop
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-29
<alan-turing> Hello, I'd like to know if the Acer Aspire One AOA150-1570 Netbook can work with Ubuntu. Thanks.
<alan-turing> I hope someone can respond. I'll keep researching on my own. I'' leave this window open.
<irpapabear> hello all
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-30
<Jophish> I don't suppose anyone is active here?
<Jophish> well, if anyone happens to come through here, would you be able to message me. I am having trouble changing brightness on my samsung q310
<Jophish> thanks
<sid_> si parla italiano qui?
<sid_> ho un problema con la scheda wifi, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<knut> Hi there!
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-25
<kidsodateless> testing if im on
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-26
<imagitronics> Is the Dell Inspiron 11z a good Linux laptop?
<imagitronics> I have the mini 10 (not 10v) right now... with the stupid poulsbo.
<imagitronics> The 11z has Intel GS45 graphics
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-27
<daniel1>  Hi! Does enyone know why Ubuntu won't boot on HP Probook NX626EA?
<init[0]> hi
<init[0]> any one using INSPIRON 15n?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-28
<cj> moo
<cj> sony support sucks.
<cj> looking for something better.  I liked the Lenovo I was given during my tenure at MySQL, but they're spendy...
<cj> can someone recommend a model that is well supported and has hardware virtualization support?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-29
<hozer> has anyone tested a Toshiba T135 yet? .. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Toshiba+-+Satellite+Laptop+with+Intel%26%23174%3B+Pentium%26%23174%3B+Processor+-+Nova+Black/9549081.p?id=1218122294916&skuId=9549081&st=T135&cp=1&lp=1
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-12-01
<CMJones> ce
<CMJones> <CMJones> hell
<CMJones> hello, is anyone familiar with ubuntu, winxp, dual boot, installation, scanning hardware - "common cd rom drive undetected' when ubuntu installer is running off same cd rom
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-12-03
<siddharth> my latop lid switch is not working
<siddharth> i m using ubuntu 10.04
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-11-27
<lain_> i have a fresh install ubuntu on a sony vaio z. when coming out of supsension, there is a loud static sound for two seconds... any ideas?
#ubuntu-laptop 2019-11-28
<coconut> Anyone here knows whether the fingerprint reader and multitouch of screen of the thinkpad x1 extreme gen2 will effectively be ignore under ubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu-mate ?
